

Would an Hourglass Traffic Light Work Better? - user_235711
http://www.good.is/posts/would-an-hourglass-traffic-light-work-better

======
rizwan
This: [http://relogik.com/eko](http://relogik.com/eko) (referenced in the
article) is a better design, because it keeps the same structure of a traffic
light but enhances the edge of each light to reveal a countdown.

~~~
eli
Why is a countdown desirable?

------
eli
I don't even understand what problem this is trying to solve.

------
MrMember
It wouldn't work for color blind drivers.

~~~
Kronopath
Not only that, but it removes a key redundancy in signaling: in the typical
traffic light design, the state is shown by both position and color. In this
one, only color tells you whether you should be moving or not. This makes it
unusable for the colorblind and _much_ less clear for everyone else.

This is a _dangerous_ design.

